# Bugging Out - Help Spread the word!



## hook333 (Oct 17, 2010)

So I am being a shameless promoter for a couple days  

As many of you know already we have a new series premier coming out October 19th(Tuesday) 9pm West Coast and East Coast time on the Science Channel. Central I believe it will play 2 times 7 and 8 but make sure to check your local listings. This is something that can help educate the public about bugs and the hobby. We need all the support we can get so please come and watch with us all. Also repost on your Facebooks, Myspaces and more to help us out! If you like what you see make sure to let Discovery know too! Thanks in advance to all and I hope you all enjoy the show  

Link To Video Clips and More on Show

http://science.discovery.com/tv/buggin-out/

SCIENCE CHANNEL PREMIERES SNEAK PEEK OF NEW SERIES BUGGING OUT

ON THURSDAY, OCTOBER 19, AT 9PM (ET)

-- BUGGING OUT is Executive Produced by Wilmer Valderrama and Tom Forman --

(Silver Spring, Md.) – Little is known about the exotic, creepy world of insects. The world is filled with critters so mysterious that your skin will crawl just at the sight of them. In BUGGING OUT, Science Channel invites viewers to look closer, beyond their shadowy exterior, shedding light on the fascinating scientific facts and insights that make these creatures extraordinary works of evolutionary biology. An all-new original series, BUGGING OUT is set to debut in 2011, but Science Channel is offering viewers a special sneak preview of the series on Tuesday, October 19, 2010, at 9 PM (ET).

Executive produced by film and television star Wilmer Valderrama and his WV Enterprises, along with Emmy® Award-winning executive producer Tom Forman of RelativityREAL, BUGGING OUT is a window into the science subculture of the insect world. BUGGING OUT features host, Ken MacNeil – better known as “Ken the Bug Guy” – owner of America’s largest insectaria. Ken gets the call when movie studios, television shows, events, laboratories, museums and collectors need exotic, crawly creatures. Each episode of the series BUGGING OUT follows Ken and his team as they attempt to fill the random and seemingly impossible orders from all over the world. If there is a bug Ken doesn’t have immediate access to then he’ll venture out on a “bug hunt,” an activity he holds close to his heart.

In the sneak preview, rap group Souls of Mischief desperately need at least 40 scorpions that will not harm the cast and crew for an upcoming video shoot. Ken and his team don’t have nearly enough in the bug shop so Ken organizes a bug hunt at night in a nearby park. When one night out yields few scorpions and the producers up their order for the bugs, the team must work around the clock to meet the rap video deadline.

BUGGING OUT is produced for Science Channel by RelativityREAL. Wilmer Valderrama and Tom Forman are executive producers for RelativityREAL. David Brown is co-executive producer for RelativityREAL. Christo Doyle is executive producer, and Bernadette McDaid is vice president of production for Science Channel.

About Science Channel

Science Channel, a division of Discovery Communications, Inc. (Nasdaq: DISCA, DISCB, DISCK), is broadcast 24 hours a day and seven days a week to more than 66 million U.S. homes and simulcast on Science Channel HD. We immerse viewers in the incredible possibilities of science, from string theory and futuristic cities to accidental discoveries and outrageous inventions. We take things apart, peer inside and put things together in new and unexpected ways. We celebrate the trials, errors and brinking moments that change our lives forever. To find out more, go to sciencechannel.com.


----------



## Orin (Oct 18, 2010)

I've talked to all my friends and made sure they're going to check out the show though I do wonder even if I could get hundreds of people to watch if there would be a rating benefit. I wish you and your show the best of luck!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Oct 18, 2010)

:lol: It is set to record on the DVR just in case I forget. My kid probably won't let me forget it, we watch all the shows about bugs. :lol:


----------



## guapoalto049 (Oct 18, 2010)

likebugs said:


> :lol: It is set to record on the DVR just in case I forget. My kid probably won't let me forget it, we watch all the shows about bugs. :lol:


Starting your little one early, eh?


----------



## lancaster1313 (Oct 18, 2010)

guapoalto049 said:


> Starting your little one early, eh?


Not quite. :lol: She just turned 5, and she actually started me.  Before she was 2 she was obsessed with the beetles and millipedes that she found on our porch. When I googled these creatures to see what harm they could possibly do to her, I fell in love with invertebrates. Now we keep all kinds of bugs.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 19, 2010)

:lol: bout time!


----------



## shorty (Oct 29, 2010)

I really wish I got the Science Channel here! I'll be getting Direct TV when I move in a few days, so I'll have to make sure that the Science Channel is provided.

I'll try to let as many people as I can know about the show. Best of luck, I hope the show does well!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Oct 29, 2010)

My daughter and I enjoyed the shows. I like how it is just normal people running a business with loads of bugs. Will there be more episodes? If so, when will they be aired?


----------

